# 67 GTO /HO transmission cooling line



## pablogum (Apr 5, 2013)

Have installed HO exhaust manifolds on my 67 and attempting to install new TH4oo trans cooling lines. Difficult to determine the proper routing for the lines which differs from the non- HO cooling lines. Any advice ,photos or diagrams would be appreciated. Much thanks for any help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out the Ames parts catalog which you can download as a PDF file. They list many lines and show some pictures. They also sell chassis manuals on CD that would help. I don't know why your HO lines would be any different than others. I would think they should run all the same?


----------

